# Question on my 97f350 powerstroke (down on power I think)



## snowcrazy (Nov 18, 2010)

Hello all, I bought a 1997 f350 srw with 7.3 power stoke turbo diesel. Im not sure if the thing is got a power issue or not but ill tell ya I think its a gutless turd pulling my 16ft enclosed trailer with 2 scag z turns and a 48" walk behind. Trailer weighs about 5500lbs total. 

Here is where some of you may be able to answer my question. I have a few pretty good hills in my area that we have to pull up. I have a 2005 chev 2500 hd with the 6.0 gas motor. The chevrolet may downshif a time or 2 but it will go 60mph up that hill and even gain speed up the hill if I push it........ The ford on the other hand ill be doing 60mph and put it to the floor at the start of the bottom of the hill and im doing 45mph at the top of the hill??????? If in fact this is the way this truck is supposed to run I have no clue what the hype is about these 7.3 diesel motors. Im thinking I may have a problem somewhere. Anyone ever have catalytic converter problems with these. It has one for sure. I would straight pipe it but honestly thats why it took me this long to buy one is because I don't want to listen to a loud arse diesel exhaust while working in it all day/night.

So whatchas think???????


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

How does it run when you first start out in the morning? Real dog, no power when it's to the floor? If it stalls or will not go over 25mph at times it may be the cam sensor is going. I work at an ambulance company. The head mechanic laughs when I tell him the cam sensor is going. He says no way, later that week it's getting a new one. Another crow sandwich for him. Make sure all the fuel filters are good and it's full of good oil. It may just be the best it's going to get. The 97 is early in the Power Stroke generation. It may not be putting out the same power that other people see.


----------



## plow_Ak (Nov 7, 2011)

sounds like to me if it is not shifting properly could need a new tourque converter.. Or if it is down on power check the hpop= hi preasure oil pump.. that motor only produces about 195 hp.. or it could be that u have a bad turbo or even a loose turbo intake hose.. and on and on.. if u have gauges it would be easier to tell you... could be low on fuel preasure as well.. the injectors are oil fired ie. low preasure low power.. hope you find out whats wrong...


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care (Sep 28, 2009)

Change the fuel filter! I have the same truck, they like to be worked but they also like to be maintained. Change the fuel filter every 15k miles. I don't have a CAT on my and I love the way it sounds!!! How many miles are on the truck?


----------



## snowcrazy (Nov 18, 2010)

Glenn Lawn Care;1342115 said:


> Change the fuel filter! I have the same truck, they like to be worked but they also like to be maintained. Change the fuel filter every 15k miles. I don't have a CAT on my and I love the way it sounds!!! How many miles are on the truck?


I did change the filter (the one in the bowl on top of engine)......... The mileage is the main reason I bought the truck. It was an original owner truck with only 122K miles on it. Im actually a little concerned about the fuel mileage im getting also. My 05 chev hd with 6.0 gas get round 8mpgpulling my 16ft enclosed. Im driving this diesel truck very gentle and only getting 10mph pulling the trailer???? I just thought this truck would do better than that to be honest. Ive got diesel mechanics telling me I shouldnt have any problems getting 12-13. Im only pulling a 16ft enclosed.......

Here is a pic of the truck after paint and sprucing up.


----------



## coldcoffee (Jul 17, 2008)

I have 3 diesels & one of them is that exact truck in which I've put 205k miles on. It's a great motor, but sounds like just a common issue your dealing with. Everything mentioned above is a possibility, without codes or more detail it can be a challenge to pinpoint. Don't jump too fast on thinking it's the torque converter or letting a trans shop tell you, because they will gladly sell you one.

A couple of other things to check: Pull all connections (about 6 or so) on the tranny & clean them well w/ some brake cleaner & blow them out w/ air, then grease them well. They get clogged easy w/ road grime & salt, and can cause these symptoms. MO, this should be done annually.

Also, a common problem is the EB Sensor, it's a tube that gets clogged w/ exhaust soot. I'm betting this may be where at least part of your problem lies.
Here's the part:
http://www.puredieselpower.com/catalog/9403-ford-73l-powerstroke-sensor-replacement-tube-p-2810.html


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Mine got 14.5 mpg tow scrap on trailer. Gross weight was 23,000 pound at 60 mph.


I replaced 6 injectors because PO never maintain. Only change oil/filters. It had 209K when I bought and now it had 219k miles.

2000 F350 4wd diesel 7.3L 


How it start when COLD? How it rev no miss?


----------



## snowcrazy (Nov 18, 2010)

Milwaukee;1342497 said:


> Mine got 14.5 mpg tow scrap on trailer. Gross weight was 23,000 pound at 60 mph.
> 
> I replaced 6 injectors because PO never maintain. Only change oil/filters. It had 209K when I bought and now it had 219k miles.
> 
> ...


Thats the weird part, it starts and idles just fine........... I have to laugh at the 23,000 pound thing. I don't think my truck would get that much weight up to 60mph..... LOL


----------



## snowcrazy (Nov 18, 2010)

coldcoffee;1342472 said:


> I have 3 diesels & one of them is that exact truck in which I've put 205k miles on. It's a great motor, but sounds like just a common issue your dealing with. Everything mentioned above is a possibility, without codes or more detail it can be a challenge to pinpoint. Don't jump too fast on thinking it's the torque converter or letting a trans shop tell you, because they will gladly sell you one.
> 
> A couple of other things to check: Pull all connections (about 6 or so) on the tranny & clean them well w/ some brake cleaner & blow them out w/ air, then grease them well. They get clogged easy w/ road grime & salt, and can cause these symptoms. MO, this should be done annually.
> 
> ...


What does the EB stand for???? I have no lights on the dash on so It prolly don't have any codes right???? Im a rookie completely with diesel stuff but had higher expectations for sure.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

snowcrazy;1342679 said:


> Thats the weird part, it starts and idles just fine........... I have to laugh at the 23,000 pound thing. I don't think my truck would get that much weight up to 60mph..... LOL


Believe or not my foot was floor most time it did on highway. TOP speed no idea but it slowdown at 63 mph then it out power.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

snowcrazy;1342683 said:


> What does the EB stand for???? I have no lights on the dash on so It prolly don't have any codes right???? Im a rookie completely with diesel stuff but had higher expectations for sure.


http://www.guzzle7pt3.com/ebps.php


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care (Sep 28, 2009)

I get roughly 14 mpg pulling my trailer with my f250. Every diesel is different.


----------

